# Anyone going to intex in april??



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

HEY ALL,

JUST WONDERING IF ANY OF YOU ARE GOING TO INTEX IN APRIL IN VEGAS? IT SEEMS LIKE A NICE TIME TO GET OUT OF THIS CRAZY CANADIAN WINTER AND THAW OUT A BIT IN SIN CITY....:thumbup:

ROB


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes, Level 5 will be in attendance, not exhibiting, just walking and talking! This is the best way to see the most folks. Vegas is normally a good show for the first day and second morning. Short show so lots of time to relax


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I think we will head down and check it out. Any others going?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Mmm... tempting, but I never come out a winner in Sin City 

What's the dates for the of the exhibition?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

April 2nd and 3rd. Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm interested in going. Could someone leave a link for info on the show?


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Never mind. http://www.intexconstructionexpo.com/


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

If you decide to go let me know and we could meet up


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

chris said:


> If you decide to go let me know and we could meet up


For sure. I'll be the guy in the corner with a backpack and dark glasses peddling bottles. Ha ha.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

I've gotten my tickets for intex. Looking forward to meeting some of you. We should organize a dinner for the DWT guys on Wednesday evening.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

robert seke said:


> HEY ALL,
> 
> JUST WONDERING IF ANY OF YOU ARE GOING TO INTEX IN APRIL IN VEGAS? IT SEEMS LIKE A NICE TIME TO GET OUT OF THIS CRAZY CANADIAN WINTER AND THAW OUT A BIT IN SIN CITY....:thumbup:
> 
> ROB


I'm off 2 the Scottish 1!!
Haha not b the same but it will sure beat working!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Nick Harmon said:


> I've gotten my tickets for intex. Looking forward to meeting some of you. We should organize a dinner for the DWT guys on Wednesday evening.[/QUOTE Sounds like a great idea. We wont stick around for day 2. We will more than likely come in Tuesday and head out Thursday morning.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Level 5 does not have a booth, but I will be walking the show both days with my Level 5 Shirt on! Stop me for a "deal" on future tool purchases!!! You will be glad you did!!

Scott Murray


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Level5 said:


> Level 5 does not have a booth, but I will be walking the show both days with my Level 5 Shirt on! Stop me for a "deal" on future tool purchases!!! You will be glad you did!!
> 
> Scott Murray


I'd love to see what you got Level 5. Also are we on for dinner Wednesday night Chris? When? Where? We need to wrangle Joe in too. Level 5 you should join us...


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Nick Harmon said:


> I'd love to see what you got Level 5. Also are we on for dinner Wednesday night Chris? When? Where? We need to wrangle Joe in too. Level 5 you should join us...


 You bet. I still have your number I will call you this weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

hey guys STOP talking about Vegas...... you make us jealous


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

I will stop by to see Joe at Trim Tex and see if I can meet some of you folks.

Thanks!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a few things to do this morning and then headed out. Excited for some warmer weather and meeting a few fellow members.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Level5 said:


> Level 5 does not have a booth, but I will be walking the show both days with my Level 5 Shirt on! Stop me for a "deal" on future tool purchases!!! You will be glad you did!!
> 
> Scott Murray


Chris and I are meeting up for dinner tonight if you'd like to join. Leave your card at Trim-Tex booth. I'll do the same. 
~Nick


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

You blokes going to the show, have a great time. AND WE EXPECT LOTS OF PICS FROM ALL:yes:


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

gazman said:


> You blokes going to the show, have a great time. AND WE EXPECT LOTS OF PICS FROM ALL:yes:


Photo Bomb. Ha ha. Great crew. Great guys.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Jealous..heres what I woke up to today. 8 to12" on its way tomorrow.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Nick Harmon said:


> Photo Bomb. Ha ha. Great crew. Great guys.


THAT'S COOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Very jealous :yes::yes::yes::yes:. Have a ball guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Finally got my hands on the blue tube:thumbup: What a breeze:yes:. Going to be next tool purchase after I get a gooseneck rounded up


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

The show had a great turnout, nice to meet a few more from the forum and always a good thing to learn more about the industry. Vegas is never a bad thing either....


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Great show this year as attendance seemed to be up from the past several years. Always good to meet new faces from the industry!


----------

